

Stanford Entrepreneurship Conference 2009 - anuraggoel
http://econference.org/

======
anuraggoel
This is part of Entrepreneurship Week at Stanford, and is open to "members of
the greater Stanford community", which basically means everyone.

<http://eweek.stanford.edu/2009/>

